# Dr. bronners for washing dishes?



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

I'm all about multi-tasking, and I love my Dr. bronners. Wondering if I'd be silly to use it for washing dishes? A quick google isn't really turning up an answer, so I'm turning to y'all!

As a second part to that question - we're taking a trip in a small RV camper, where we will need to wash our dishes, so I'd like to just bring one soap product - BUT I need to be sure there isn't any reason I should not use D. B's.

We're almost out of dish soap, too, and if I can eliminate it, I'd be pleased!

thanks
--janis


----------



## Pepper44 (May 16, 2006)

I tried to use it for dishes and found that it didn't cut grease well in pans after I'd cooked meat. I was disappointed! I love that soap! I use the Seventh Generation brand for my dishes now.


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

well, no meat here, and not so much grease, so that may not be an issue for us. ...


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

The problem I have had with Dr. B and dishes is that the soap separates and leaves a greasy layer on everything. I don't eat meat so its not that. I don't have this issue when I use it to wash surfaces...just dishes.


----------



## tallulahma (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chamomile Girl* 
The problem I have had with Dr. B and dishes is that the soap separates and leaves a greasy layer on everything. I don't eat meat so its not that. I don't have this issue when I use it to wash surfaces...just dishes.

same here. no meat either. definitely leaves aresidue. nak


----------



## treehuggermama (Jan 3, 2007)

I use dr b's but have never used it for dishes. I was just going to say though at camping stores like REI or MEC (in Canada) they sell all purpose green biodegradeable camping soaps meant to do everything with. I have used them albeit several years ago (haven't camped much lately!) and at the time they worked just fine for bathing, dishes and clothing.


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

due to personal skin sensitivities, I can't go switching around the soap. I know I'm not allergic to Dr. B or Amway Dish Drops. I really hate to buy something new = untested. I was hoping to just use a single product in the kitchen for hands and dishes ... we might just wing it with the Dr. B on this trip and see how it works!

thanks!
--janis


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

yeah, the castile is crap for dishes, but Bronners Sal Suds works a charm!


----------



## cocoanib (May 14, 2009)

Love the soap for everything else except kitchen cleaning.
Like the other ladies it left residue on my dishes.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Sal suds are a bit harsher though. If I remember right it is made of Sodium Lauryl Sulfate.


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

maybe adding vinegar to your dish water would help? w/the DB


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chamomile Girl* 
The problem I have had with Dr. B and dishes is that the soap separates and leaves a greasy layer on everything. I don't eat meat so its not that. I don't have this issue when I use it to wash surfaces...just dishes.

anther voice chiming in here to say that it leaves a greasy feel on everything-maybe you could spray things after washing with hydrogen peroxide and let them dry naturally? that might help


----------



## sprouthead (Jul 14, 2007)

hmm.. i've been using dr. b's to wash my dishes for awhile now and it's seemed to work fine. I felt like i went through a lot quickly though.. i also have really hard water- maybe that makes a difference?


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i've heard you can add vinegar to bronners too - might also help with hard water....what's the verdict?

*


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

I ended up just taking the dish soap. At home, I periodically grab the Dr.B when washing one thing. I just didn't have the guts to experiment while on our first RV trip: already an experiment. maybe next time ...

I think vinegar might actually work!


----------

